# Yellow bits



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,Has anyone else exprienced what looks like sweetcorn in stool? I havent eaten sweetcorn for ages and they sometimes appear on days where my stools are loose and fluffy not solid?Does this sound familliar to anyome?ThanksMatt


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's fine... your stool color will vary and it's ok. The ONLY color you need to be concerned about is black with a tarry consistency. If you tend to over worry about things.... your best bet is to stop looking at your stool.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your response BQ, the reason I am looking is I have just started a food and toilet diary, just trying to find some triggers, the only repeat symptom I have is that if I eat a hot meal (not Spicy) they have a cold desert straight after I get loose stools sometimes D???Also if I eat too fast I get similar symptoms.Have you ever heard of these things in IBSers??Thanks for your help.Matt


----------

